# VW Fox conversion



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

I just sort-of dived into an EV conversion. I just bought a 1993 VW fox for a very decent price. It's a 5-speed and was told the transmission could be swapped with an audi transmission. I've just realized i am going to have a whole lot more work on my hands concerning the motor adaptor. having alredy spent money on a car with a transmission that no one seems to have done an EV conversion on. How do i go about getting an adaptor plate made?

I would like to continue the clutch, so i assume i have to mount the DC motor shaft to the flyweel.... I'm fairly clueless on ICE engines, particularly transmissions. How does one go about meshing the DC motor to the Transmission? 

I bet these are very noobish questions, but i did a search for Adaptor plates and it seems that everyone buys them pre-made or has an engineering degree to manufacture one themselves.


Ian


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

This car?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Fox

If the transmission on your Fox is a manual and in good condition I don't see why you would need to buy an Audi transmission to put in it.

Don't worry about feeling like a newbie, most people here started out that way, just look at Gavin:
http://www.kiwiev.com/


About getting the adapter plate, if there's a local machine shop they can probably fabricate you an adapter plate if you bring them the transmission and the electric motor.

There will probably be some engineering fees because the design will be custom, but it shouldn't be too much.
They can also probably make it out of either steel or aluminum.


If you haven't already ordered any of the EV parts then some EV kit manufacturers will actually fabricate the adapter plate for you.

I know Electro Automotive does this:
http://www.electroauto.com/index.html
I think they also pay for the shipping of your transmission to them and back.

Grassroots EV sells a video that shows how to fabricate your own adapter plate:
http://www.grassrootsev.com/tranadapt.htm

I'm not very familiar with transmissions myself so I'm sure other people here can give you some better info, I figure I'd give you this much to hold you off while you wait for a better answer


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

yes that's the car, its a Red 2-dr Sedan. The transmission is fine, i drove it 30 miles from where i bought it home. 

Other than the adaptor plate i'm interested on how one goes about attaching the DC motor to the flywheel in the transmission. 

I was hoping on doing this project fairly low budget as I am a highschooler that really loves doing projects like this, but doesn't necessarily always have the cash to do them. (I converted my 1983 Mercedes 240 diesel to run on vegetable oil last summer) 

So i don't think i'll be going the route of purchasing an EV kit form anyone, as the cost of the motor and controllers seem out of sight for my budget. Hopefully i can find someone to sell me a DC motor, or find one at a junk yard or a broken forklift.


Since the companys that will Fab me an adaptor seem to force you to purchase or use one of the motors that they sell, that doesn't seem like an option for me.

Ian


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The adapter plate is actually a very easy part to make for your car.
Imagine my luck with finding one ready-made for a 91 Yugo!!

When you get the engine removed, check to see if the input shaft of the transmission went into a pilot bearing/bushing in the end of the crankshaft.

Mine didn't, so the hook up to the electric motor was a simple job.

Take a piece of cardboard and hold it up to your bellhousing. Trace around it with a felt tip marker and locate 2 opposite bolt holes on it. (these holes should be very well marked and measure the size).
Now measure the center of the plate as close as possible for a 2" center hole to be drilled.

Take this to a machine shop that has a good metal cutting bandsaw. 
I used 1/2" aluminum plate as it is very plentiful around this town.
This step doesn't need a CNC machining center.

If they have a lathe, have them cut the 2" center hole also. (you will make a larger hole later, after you measure the mounted plate)

Have them, if you don't have a drill press, drill the two first holes to size.
Now take the plate home and bolt it to the bell housing.
Walla.... you have an adapter plate!!!

Well almost...

Now mark the rest of the holes for mounting the plate, and go back to the machine shop or your own drill press to put these in.

After you have the plate all bolted with all the bolts, you will need to find the exact center of the plate.

For mine, I put a piece of light tubing on the trans shaft that fit snug and put a clamp on it. Make sure that it sticks out of the plate at least 1" or so.
Now on the outside (motor side of the plate) either clamp or weld a small arm that will extend across the plate, so a scribe can be fastened to it with a small clamp.

The next step is to locate the bolt circle, of the mounting bolt holes, on the end of your motor.

On my first motor I used a smaller mounting plate on my motor and then bolted that to my adapter plate. For the last larger motor I bolted the motor directly to the adapter plate as it had a shorter shaft sticking out.

Depending on whether you need a pilot hole on your motor shaft, measure how far the transmission input will come to the adapter plate.
Then measure just how far your motor shaft, will enter through the adapter plate. 
If they meet before all the way installed, you will need a spacer plate, on the motor.
With a pilot hole needed the fit is more critical.

The ends of the shafts should be at least a 1/4" (approx) apart when the motor and plates are all bolted together.
Once all of this is figured out, you can put a small sharp scribe on the arm you made and by turning the axles, with the trans in gear (any gear), you can scribe the circle you need to make, to allow room for the shaft connector to go through.

Make it at least 1" smaller than the bolt circle of the motor. Again have a machine shop lathe cut this out.

My second motor has a flange around the bolt circle, so my plate fit right on the motor for marking those holes.

I hope this will help keep the costs down, as it did on my Yugo. I made mine for under $50.00, even with the cost of the aluminum. 

If you are running a clutch, the expense goes up a little more than just a connector.
My connector cost me 1 hour and $35.00, but I don't run a clutch.

If you have any questions, ask away. There are many good guys here to help you out. And welcome..


----------



## WeeDubb (Feb 4, 2008)

Just fyi, I am doing this project so if I speak about it too dont be worried..... I am more of a noob about electronics than he is!


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey, we are all newbs at the start of something like this.

Just think things through and shop around for bargains on the items needed.

Ask any questions that you have and we will help....


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

I just found a source for an ES15A-6 10hp DC series wound motor (http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-es-15a-6.htm)

from a local dealer quoted at around 600 dollars. The person had put up an ad on craigslist for a whole lot of EV parts and when i queried her about the motor she had already sold it but said she could get me an identical motor for around 600$.

This motor seems to be pretty sturdy, and i think has enough power to lug around the 1500 pound VW fox frame.

I'm going to call the woman tomorrow and inquire about getting the motor, I think if i can get it for 600$ and don't have to pay shipping and can pick it up locally then it may be the best deal for my project.

Anyone have any experience with this D&D motor,?

Also, this motor "can be used up to 120V" does this mean i should be looking around for a 120V controller if i choose this motor?

Thanks alot, hopefully by the time im on my way with this project i won't be flooding my posts with so many questions. 

Ian


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

The higher the voltage in the motor the higher RPM you can get and also a little more average horsepower.


I would suggest going for a 120 volt controller if you can afford it or a 144 volt, it would allow you to upgrade your motor if you decide to.

If you can't afford it ebay has a lot of Alltrax controllers, they make a 72 volt controller called the Alltrax AXE *7245*:
http://www.alltraxinc.com/Products_AXE.html


That D&D ES15A-6 motor probably won't get you up to highway speeds but you might be able to do 45 MPH.

If you don't care about doing highway speeds that motor could work for you.

If you want to do highway speeds I'd recommend 15+ continuous horsepower.


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

I started a blog about the EV fox...

its located at http://evfox.blogspot.com/

for anyones reading pleasure i guess...


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great.

I also saw that your from Dallas Texas.

You might be interested in joining the Dallas EV club:
www.nteaa.org

They've got their own section on this forum:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/dallas-ev-club-24.html


----------

